# opening a barbershop - but where?



## Tiarna1932 (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi I'm trying to find out where would be best to open a barbers in Spain ,what towns have highest population of brtitish people thanks ??


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tiarna1932 said:


> Hi I'm trying to find out where would be best to open a barbers in Spain ,what towns have highest population of brtitish people thanks ??


:welcome:

just spotted this so I've moved to to a thread of its own - you should get more response now


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Tiarna1932 said:


> Hi I'm trying to find out where would be best to open a barbers in Spain ,what towns have highest population of brtitish people thanks ??


Why would people want a British barber?

If all you need is a cut, then surely any of the many barbers/hairdressers will do?


I am just trying to understand what a British barber brings to the situation that a Spanish one doesn't.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

I can't help the Op because I don't know which towns have the highest populations of Brits. But I understand why he's asking, because I would imagine Spanish people wouldn't flock to a British barber when they have plenty of others run by people who they can have a good chat to whilst having the cut, so a place with lots of Brits is the best target.

I don't think you'll find anywhere that's crying out for another barber of any nationality though, Op.

But on the question "why would people want a British barber". Exactly! I miss my favourite Lebanese barber in the UAE who proved it is possible to cut someone's hair without filling their shirt with the clippings. And he used to stick hot waxed sticks up my nose and yank the hair out. British barbers need to learn a few tricks.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Why would people want a British barber?
> 
> If all you need is a cut, then surely any of the many barbers/hairdressers will do?
> 
> ...


a couple of years ago an English girl with barely a word of Spanish - although an experienced barber with a salon in the UK - pitched up in Jávea & opened a barbershop

most people thought she had no chance.. Jávea seems to have a unisex hair salon on every corner & several barbers as well - one of which had just gone out of business

she is doing really well & is advertising for an assistant now - & still has the salon in the UK

so who knows - it works for some


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tiarna1932 said:


> Hi I'm trying to find out where would be best to open a barbers in Spain ,what towns have highest population of brtitish people thanks ??


Torrevieja, Orihuela, Benidorm and perhaps Moraira are some places that come to mind.
Not Cadiz, Chiclana, Estepona and San Pedro de Alcántara


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Torrevieja, Orihuela, Benidorm and perhaps Moraira are some places that come to mind.
> Not Cadiz, Chiclana, Estepona and San Pedro de Alcántara


not so sure about Moraira - lots of 'I don't really live here' Brits there though


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Tiarna1932 said:


> Hi I'm trying to find out where would be best to open a barbers in Spain ,what towns have highest population of brtitish people thanks ??


La Cala de Mijas.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Many Spanish barbers are getting on in age and are required to retire when they draw their OAP, although many just shut the shop and do house-calls instead. Most Spanish barbers have had proper training and will proudly present their certificates on the wall and do an excellent job - I don't get all the clippings down my shirt either!! At 6€ per cut (simple short back and sides) it is excellent value for money - back in UK (7 years ago) I was paying £7 and had to go home to change and have a shower to get rid of the clippings.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> Many Spanish barbers are getting on in age and are required to retire when they draw their OAP, although many just shut the shop and do house-calls instead. Most Spanish barbers have had proper training and will proudly present their certificates on the wall and do an excellent job - I don't get all the clippings down my shirt either!! At 6€ per cut (simple short back and sides) it is excellent value for money - back in UK (7 years ago) I was paying £7 and had to go home to change and have a shower to get rid of the clippings.


We pay 7,50€ which includes TWO washes. One before and one afterwards to get rid of any loose hairs - never seen that done in UK.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

The southern resorts of Tenerife and Gran Canaria, lots of British tourists and residents.


----------

